# What breed of High-flyer is this?



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought these from a breeder and forgot the breed name 
View attachment 20940


View attachment 20941


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

No Idea, but nice looking birds  Good Luck,Peace,
YaSin.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

it looks to be English tipplers. Some new England states call tipplers "tipplets"


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like a Polish highflier. There is a guy by me that imported some birds from Poland that look like yours . They have long flights with a small head. They come in reds, yellows, blacks and whites. Some of them have muffs too.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

His were all brown and light brown but he only gave me the ones without white flight feathers and white tails because he liked those.
But they are definitely high-fliers.
Maybe polish......maybe.
Any other ideas?
Thanks.......


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Tipplers and high flyers are the same thing. Some people call them tipplers some call them high flyer, some calling them high flying tipplers. I only found one picture of a polish and it looked to have a much heavier build that those birds. Look at these pictures of english tipplers/high flyers. These colors are not a 100% match of yours, but they come in red, RR, and yellow


















Pictures from http://www.pak-highflyers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=23&sid=6dc4fc7a989b75ed666ebfef1e197429


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

looks similar to mine idk


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Why don't you call the breeder and ask him?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Paki Tipplers said:


> Why don't you call the breeder and ask him?


yea why dont you ...


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

I will try to get in touch with him.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

how much would these be worth?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

This again? How much did you pay? I would only pay 10 dollars. I Told you if You want an expensive breed you will have to pay good money for it.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

If bought them for 10............


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

then you get 10$ back maybe less =D unless you breed it and make an rare color and train it good then maybe more. idk what i am saying lols


----------

